# Hedgehog's urine has started to smell?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't really had any troubles with the smell of Rory's litter tray but in the past week or so his urine has really began to smell very strongly. I clean out his tray on a daily basis but the smell each morning is shocking! He is just over 8 months old.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you kept track of his water intake? has that changed? Are you using a bowl or bottle?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I believe we're thinking along the same lines Immortalia - that the little guy may be dehydrated.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

He drinks out of a bowl. I change the water every day and check the levels and he has always drank a good amount each night


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If he's drinking normally, it may be a boy puberty thing. I never noticed much change with my boy though, but every hedgie is different and maybe someone who's raised multiple boys may have more input. 

It wouldn't be a bad idea to try using white liners and paper towel only just to see what colour his urine is. Do you have him urinating more? Another thought is a uti, as bacteria tend to smell more as well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If what everyone else has mentioned is fine, has it gotten hot and humid where you live? I find they always smell stronger when it's humid.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. I have noticed he has been peeing a little more than usual. I'll get the bacteria infection in mind and follow your advice. As for the weather getting hotter there hasn't been much change where I live although it is meant to be summer but we're getting the typical British weather!


----------

